# More gawky yearling photos!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Subbing so I can see at home!!

Where is the schicken chicken suit you promised me?!?!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hes so Gangly haha! I see a nice horse under that!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Bahahahahahaahahahaha oh good god I forgot about the shicken chicken suit!!!!! Don't worry Sophie, I promise I'll get him into a chicken schicken suit asap  Finding one that fits a horse is harder than one may suspect...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Hes so Gangly haha! I see a nice horse under that!


I certainly hope there's a nice horse under the gawky yearling look, considering how much he cost me :shock: :lol:
I am beyond paranoid about keeping him sound now, we've had 3 abscesses already this year (two in his face, one in a hood), and then he went and jumped a 1.3m fence into the mare's paddock on the weekend. His hind leg looked a little stiff tonight going up the hill, hence I put him in the round yard for a quick spin to see if he was lame. Worked out of it pretty quickly so I think he's just pulled a muscle.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He is still gorgeous in his gawkiness. He reminds me of a 2 yr old tb at work they have almost the exact same face.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow! Lets hope he is not accident prone!


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

He is going to be a stunner


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures Tess


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

He already is a stunner. Wow!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He's cute! Just needs to grow into himself a bit.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> He's cute! Just needs to grow into himself a bit.


 He's only 16 months, so I hope he stays gangly looking for a while yet, really hoping he'll make 16hh as he's quite little still!
Watching him trotting out in the roundyard made my heart sing, even though he's still very bum high and awkward looking, he pushing straight off his hocks and has very natural rhythm and elevation in his paces. Changing direction, going, and stopping, always over his hocks, and the hocks themselves has such fantastic bend and activity. He is going to be so much fun to ride, I am so keen to get back out competing again on such a lovely horse!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gawky or not, he's a handsome boy!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

He's GORGEOUS!!!!  I love his face markings he is going to be quite the looker!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He's growing up so fast! Doesn't have baby face any more but still scrumptious none the less!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes so cute! LOL, gosh how I hate those awkward stages. I think he looks a lot better going through his than Rodeo ever did! How tall would you say he is right now?

Really looking forward to seeing him mature and grow up! I think he'll be absolutely stunning!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I can see a VERY gorgeous horse, under his gawkiness. He will turn into a VERY gorgeous horse. Good luck with him .


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
I was gonna say, he looks well cared for!!
But I've got a few that would put him to shame so I can't really say anything!

Great pictures! He looks very happy and healthy.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Hes so cute! LOL, gosh how I hate those awkward stages. I think he looks a lot better going through his than Rodeo ever did! How tall would you say he is right now?
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing him mature and grow up! I think he'll be absolutely stunning!


He's a smidge under 15hh at the moment and went 16 months on the 23rd Feb. Still has very big gaps in his knees, I can fit nearly 4 fingers in! He just looks so little in the paddock, his paddock buddy is a nearly 2 year old friesian who's sire is a whisker off 18hh and dam is 17hh - the breeder's goal is to breed BIG friesians.... this 2 year old is enormous :shock:

WSArabians, haha yes, he's got a bit of a beer belly on him :lol: Poor thing, he can't ever stay at a good weight, he's too fat, then skinny, then fat and so on! I can still feel ribs at least!! :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kayty said:


> He's a smidge under 15hh at the moment and went 16 months on the 23rd Feb. Still has very big gaps in his knees, I can fit nearly 4 fingers in! He just looks so little in the paddock, his paddock buddy is a nearly 2 year old friesian who's sire is a whisker off 18hh and dam is 17hh - the breeder's goal is to breed BIG friesians.... this 2 year old is enormous :shock:
> 
> WSArabians, haha yes, he's got a bit of a beer belly on him :lol: Poor thing, he can't ever stay at a good weight, he's too fat, then skinny, then fat and so on! I can still feel ribs at least!! :lol:


Wow!!! Thats how tall Rodeo is now, and he turns two in a month!! Id say he'll be a good height really. Rodeo was 14.2ish back at 16months, his height growth has slowed down quite a bit, but for me, he can stop anytime, lol, although I wouldnt mind him at 15.3-16hh!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

17 months now  Started to even out a little and look slightly more 'real horse' like in his body, but has also temporarily (I hope) lost his awesome front end! I can fit nearly 4 fingers in the gaps in his knees, so lots more growing yet I'm hoping 


























Once again, CLEARLY a very wild youngster


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love your boy he always looks great. I love the last photo its very funny .


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's so adorable  Looks like he has levelled out a bit too!

(contemplating posting 17 month photos of Flirt now!)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's looking great! Any baby pictures to compare to?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

What a stunner!
He will be a heart-breaker for sure.  

I absolutely love the third picture haha, what a trouble maker.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! He is looking amazing! Honestly, I think he is looking better at 17months than Rodeo does at almost 2years! LOL

But seriously! He has done quite a bit of leveling out, and he looks huge!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! I think you have a jewel there, Kayty. And hey, even in this awkward stage, he has nothing on Sour! She looked like a camel at his age, and she turned out fairly well! Ofcourse she's no 10k yearling...more like a $200-pushing-it yearling ;D so that makes his chances even beter...right? lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> He's looking great! Any baby pictures to compare to?


3 months old at his Hanoverian classification day

















And 8 months old










Re the comments on how he's looking, I guess I have been pretty lucky that since he turned 1 year, he hasn't had any REALLY terrible growth phases, he's looked very out of proportion, but so far nothing thats made me doubt why I bought him :lol:

HC, I can't believe how mature Flirt looks compared to Billy!!!! Guess it might be the draft in him, making him so solid, my weedy little Billy looks so tiny in comparisson :shock:


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

So to me his neck looks funny.
will it grow out or will he be like that?
sorry I am not use to babies mine is the first i have ever played with.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

WyomingRallyRacer said:


> So to me his neck looks funny.
> will it grow out or will he be like that?
> sorry I am not use to babies mine is the first i have ever played with.


What horses are you used to?
He scored an 8.5 out of 10 for type at his hanoverian classification day and the German classifier loved him  Both parents have wonderful front ends - there's not much wrong with his neck other than being skinny and goofy looking since he's a yearling. 
Go and have a look at more yearling photo's of warmbloods - they don't start out looking stunning and conformationally perfect, then grow in proportion :lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyway now that this thread has been dug up from the depths of the photo thread dungeon (WRR - I'm actually impressed that you managed to go through multiple pages of photo threads, found mine, to comment on my ugly yearling  Better tell the German's that!)
Time for a couple of snaps of the little man. It's the middle of winter here bare in mind, so the poor love has legs of mud and a coat to rival a yak!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE your barn patio.. it reminds me of Spain. 

He's such a cutie


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Even as a colt, he appears to have great movement! Fluid. Nice!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep SpiritLifter, he's got wonderful paces - he passages around the paddock, makes my heart sing! Definitely my next little dressage horse, my big guy will need to show him the ropes


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He is looking VERY nice Kayty! He is sure going to grow into a stunning horse! Bet your itching to ride him when he is ready


----------

